# Bitte helft mir !!



## RuNmAn (13. Mai 2001)

Hi Leute  !!
Ich habe ein ziemlich großes Problem im Paint Shop Pro 7 und zwar wenn ich ein neues Bild mache und dort eine Linie Zeiche kann ich danach z.b nicht mehr den Füll Eimer nehemen oder das Spray Werkzeug also kurz gesagt kann ich danach fast nix mehr verwenden erst dann wieder wenn ich ein neues Bild mache oder das alte einfüge kann das an den Layern liegen oder was mach ich falsch ??


----------



## Dunsti (20. Mai 2001)

*Raster vs. Vektor*

Wenn Du eine Linie in PSP zeichnest, dann wird diese erstmal als neue "Vektor-Ebene" erstellt. (Somit hast Du z.B. die Möglichkeit die Linie nachträglich in der Form zu verändern)
Verschiedene Funktionen (z.B. der Füll-Eimer oder die Spray-Dose) funktionieren aber nur auf "Raster-Ebenen".
Der Füll-Eimer funktioniert also erst dann wieder, wenn Du entweder auf eine andere (Raster-)Ebene wechselst, oder die Ebene in der die Linie liegt in eine Raster-Ebene umwandelst.

Alles Klar ? 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

